# 2010 Keystone Outback 295Re (Ottawa, Canada)



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

Excellent condition *2010 Outback 295RE*. This unit has been very well cared for and is 100% ready to go, propane tanks are even full!

*Asking price $19,900 ready to roll.
*

Please PM me if interested or call *(613) 866-6228*

Specs: 
* Shipping Weight 6,996 
* Carrying Capacity 1,604 
* Hitch weight 640 
* Length 34' 2" 
* Height 10' 11" 
* Fresh Water 43 gal 
* Waste Water 30 gal 
* Gray Water 60 gal 
* LPG 60lbs 
* Tire Size 225/75R15D 
* Jack Electric (Husky 4500)

2 full depth slides give a full width living room at the rear. LCD TV pops up out of cabinet. Tons of storage inside and out. External stove/sink for outdoor cooking. Fridge, microwave, oven, 3 burner stove, A/C, furnace, TV in bedroom, queen size bed, all standard. 
All mechanical systems (brakes, hitch, lights, plumbing, etc working perfectly). *Upgraded LED lighting throughout.*

*Also includes a Husky heavy duty hitch with load equalizer bars and integrated dual anti-sway controls.* 
This unit can be towed by 1/2 ton or 3/4 ton truck.

Reason for sale: We are moving up to a fifth wheel trailer.


----------

